# My Fiance is Bi-Sexual



## DuBSteP (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello all,

i have never paid attention about this bi or homosexual relations before it happened to me. My fiance is a bi-sexual and she confessed that to me in the early stages of our relationship. She is really excited about the idea of having me, her and her bestfriend in same bed having sex together. Her bestfriend wants that so much too. My fiance even wants me to be inside her. At first it seemed to me like a nice opportunity but later on i realized that i was a bit upset because howcome she wouldnt get jelaous of me when im inside of her friend in bed?.. You think she doesnt care or love enough? Am i being too emotional? Should i just ignore and go all the way..? My fiance had been in physiqual contact with 2 girls in past but not a real lesbian sex tho. They only had some small attractions in bed. Letme also tell u abit about my fiances character too. She is a shy girl.. Yes thats true she is extremely shy and she has her small world between her best friend and family. Unfortunatelly her best friend was raped by 4 men in past and she is really really away from men but she tells my fiance that she wants to be together with me and her in bed.. My fiance fantasies this threesum relationship with her friend but i am scared! i am scared to lose her.. What if it damages our future relation? We are going to marry in 3-4 months time and i really love her so much. Please someone give me advice who is experienced in this field.. i am really scared and upset. Should i just try to change her mind? i read some specialists comments on the web and it seemed to me threesum relations may destroy relations in future.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't dO the threesome since you have so many reservations about it.
It can only cause problems.

I would be very suspicious of my fiancé and her best friend though.

If this friend were male and she made this request what would you think?

My point is, I would have a serious problem with my wife having a best friend that she is sexually interested in male or female/

How do you know they are just friends?
"friends" who want to have sex with each other usually do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuBSteP (Oct 24, 2011)

I dont know my friend.. I feel kindda pain in me.. What should i do? They only kissed eachother from lips once in past.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

DuBSteP said:


> I dont know my friend.. I feel kindda pain in me.. What should i do? They only kissed eachother from lips once in past.


That you know of.

I'd do some serious snooping.
Check her phone for texts, her email, put a voice activated recorder in her car.

This would seriously bother me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Run lfast. You're fiancé isn't bi sexual, she is a cheater who wants you o be willing to share her physically and emotionally.

Would you be ok with her seeing another guy? So why is a girl ok? Will the girl have a say on your marriage and kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuBSteP (Oct 24, 2011)

she has always been honest to me. She didnt even hide a single detail from me in her life.. I proved that. She knows how much i am sensitive about lies in my life. She loves me very much too. Thats the fantasy she wants to live but i have never seen something like this.. If she has lesbian ambitions why should she waste her time with me? I am not such a special type of person, she could just leave...!


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

The only thing that intrigues me about this (other than the internal man pig) is that she doesn't want just to bring another woman into your relationship...it is one person in particular...there is no hint that she wants to have an open relationship, she wants both of you in her life...it will come down to whether you are comfortable with that situation or not...

If you are not comfortable with this, absolutely steer clear...you may have to let her go...don't enter into something that you don't feel right about.

Later.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

DuBSteP said:


> she has always been honest to me. She didnt even hide a single detail from me in her life.. I proved that. She knows how much i am sensitive about lies in my life. She loves me very much too. Thats the fantasy she wants to live but i have never seen something like this.. If she has lesbian ambitions why should she waste her time with me? I am not such a special type of person, she could just leave...!


Because she isn`t a lesbian, she`s bi-sexual and obviously finds you attractive.

Seriously my friend if my wife told me she wanted sex with her friend regardless of the context it would set me investigating.

Something`s going on.

If your wife told you she wanted to have sex with her best "male" friend how would you feel about allowing them to spend time alone?
Would you allow them to go out together? Spend alone time together?Kiss each other?
I bet you wouldn`t allow it.

Why is it different when the person she`s interested in is a woman?

This is no different but men seem to treat it differently for some reason.


----------



## justsumchik (Oct 7, 2011)

There is definitely a problem here. I like women, and my husband and I had threesomes and foursomes before we got married. That is very different from me having a best friend that I really want to have sex with along with my husband. That is a serious emotional affair, if it hasn't become physical already. She probably does really love you, but her feelings for her friend are a big deal unless you are willing to live in a polyamorous relationship.


----------



## DuBSteP (Oct 24, 2011)

justsumchik said:


> There is definitely a problem here. I like women, and my husband and I had threesomes and foursomes before we got married. That is very different from me having a best friend that I really want to have sex with along with my husband. That is a serious emotional affair, if it hasn't become physical already. She probably does really love you, but her feelings for her friend are a big deal unless you are willing to live in a polyamorous relationship.


Well she did not especially wantted her best friend. She told me that could be any female but she rather prefer it to be her best friend. Besides first offer came from her best friend not from my fiance. What do u think justsumchick? The worst part which worries me is she wants me inside her. i had sex with 2 or 3 girls many times before but this girl is someone im in love badly. She is also inlove with me. We love eachother very much. i just dont wanna do something wrong to ruin our future marriage. You think i should stay away? or do her wish threesum with another random girl around me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justsumchik (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I think if your wife isn't infatuated with her friend, then her friend is probably infatuated with her. 

As for the jealousy issue... she might think it sounds hot to see you 'inside her friend', but it might actually make her jealous to see; there's no way to imagine it until it happens really. You never know. I really enjoyed seeing my husband (not husband at the time) with other people, especially getting a bj from other women; actual sex did make me feel jealous to some extent, but also very turned on.

In my opinion if you actually were comfortable with the idea of a threesome, get online and find a safe, clean, and distant (geographically) person to experiment with. There is no need to have someone close by so that an emotional attachment can form. If everyone agrees to just be fvckbuddies, it can be like masturbating to porn and doesn't have to get personal. But the best friend thing would be way too scary for me.

However, threesomes can also ruin relationships sometimes, so I would not necessarily recommend it as a great idea. Maybe just play along with her fantasies some? Watch girl-on-girl porn with her while you eat her out... but if she is very oral (like I am) she may just obsess on wanting to perform oral on another woman until she actually gets to do it... and then keep obsessing on it... There just is no substitution for the real thing...

Another thing... definitely figure this out before you get married! It might be you can indulge her fantasy with the understanding that once married you will only be monogamous. But again, not a recommendation, just a possibility.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe an important question is who is the third wheel here? you or the friend.

You may also might be getting o placate you for when the two of them want to openly exclude you from emotional and physical playtime.

Threesomes that work, have to people bring a third person in for play, and then the third goes away. No on going connection, no relationship.

This sounds like either your going o be the third wheel in the end, or they are going to ask you to be poly/open.

I hope you don't get hurt too badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Why does your fiance want to get married? I think you should hold off on the marriage. I think your fiance needs to think about want she really wants out of life.

The story about her friend is terrible. I hope her friend is getting the help she needs.

Having a threesome under these conditions is not the way to go.


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

gonefishin said:


> Why does your fiance want to get married? I think you should hold off on the marriage. I think your fiance needs to think about want she really wants out of life.
> 
> The story about her friend is terrible. I hope her friend is getting the help she needs.
> 
> Having a threesome under these conditions is not the way to go.



Don't get married.:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Why do you want to get married if this is the type of thing that interests you and your fiancee? Just stay single, and do everyone a favor.

Honestly, I got married at 41 - had a good long time to get my ya yas out, and got it all out of my system. Now that I'm married, that behaviour is over. It's me and my husband and no one else.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Give her an option.

Delay marriage for a year and take time to explore how three-way relationships would work for you and your relationship. 

Alternatively, she could table three-way fantasy in favor of traditional relationship marriage that includes her commitment to forego three-way best-friend tango.

Going into a marriage with this unsettled is a recipe for disaster. But, if she's the one pushing the idea, you have to let her set her priorities within boundaries that you can accept.


----------



## gaoshengme (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are not comfortable with this, absolutely steer clear...you may have to let her go...don't enter into something that you don't feel right about.


----------

